# Stiffest Flex Womens SB boots?



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Soggysnow said:


> Why does there not seem to be stiff womens boots out there!??


You have taken the time to actually find this forum, sign up and post the question. Very few female riders are as interested and informed as you are. I suspect that even fewer actually "attack" their riding as hard as you appear to. Thus there is very little demand for stiffer boots for women. Just my :2cents:

May I suggest you look at 32 TM-Two. My daughter is in them and she really enjoys the level of support that this boot offers.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I had the Contours abt 4y ago. Heel hold was rather bad for my feet in them and they softened way too much after a season. 

Went with the Ride Cadence afterwared which has very good heel hold to slim ancles, and has the advantage of upper and lower boa adjustment i.e. you can tighten the upper part really tight and as such enhance responsiveness while the lower part can stay loose and won't squeeze the foot. (With the Contour that's impossible due to their one boa for the entire outer shell system). 

I liked them way more than the Cadence. Especially in terms of heel hold they are a complete different world. I've used it abt 60days and the flex go softer, of course, but still ok enough; I still use it for resort riding with stiff women's freeride boards. 

But as you said, there are no _really_ stiff women's boots, not to my knowledge (I've tried Burton Surpreme and Salomon Optima as well). If you want a really stiff boot, men's/unisex are an option, tho depending on your foot size and leg anatomy you maybe won't find many which fit. I went with a Deeluxe Spark XV which is produced in small sizes and has a unisex boot leg i.e. fits the lower calve of women as well. That's plenty of notches stiffer than a Contour or Cadence. Love the boot, it has abt 60d on it, many of them touring. They hardly softend up yet.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Oldman said:


> You have taken the time to actually find this forum, sign up and post the question. Very few female riders are as interested and informed as you are. I suspect that even fewer actually "attack" their riding as hard as you appear to. Thus there is very little demand for stiffer boots for women. Just my :2cents:
> 
> May I suggest you look at 32 TM-Two. My daughter is in them and she really enjoys the level of support that this boot offers.


Thanks! They were on my radar and i managed to look at them in the flesh on my lunch break, but they didnt have my size. They do feel like a solid boot.
The heel lock felt great (just popped my hand down) so any gal might be interested in that aspect. Ill look in another store later and hopefully get a fit.

I dont know that not enough girls ride agressivley its just they have not been able to try anything else so dont really know much better. The beginner boots such as lashed are more comfortable than my sneakers to give you an idea of just how soft the ladies boots are I mean they are like INCREDIBLY soft.
More and more gals are doing full seasons at resorts than in times past (I live in one so have seen the population change) so boots are definitely becoming more important. Any chair lift chats and you will speak to gals that have bought multiple boots to try and get that "perfect fit" that they just cant seem to find. Some can wear mens boots which is lucky for them!

I am pretty disappointed that my back up boots (exactly the same as what id had before but newer model) opted to use softer materials/cushier liner, or perhaps the whole fit was a bit bigger. Salmons sizing is at least a size bigger these days too. I am swim in a wmns5 which is crazy.

Ah well, a time to see what else is out there!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

32 TM 2 seemed to be the stiffest out of the many I was able to try on. Unfortunately, they just did not fit quite right. I ended up with Burton Felix double boa and I still struggle to slide my feet in after 45 days. Burton Supreme are rated as the stiffest, but hell I'm not forking out $400+ for some boots. I added some Remind Medics and it really completed the package. 

32's were tighter in the toes for me whereas Burtons were just long enough. We are definitely lacking for higher performance boot options for women on a whole. 

I think the K2 Contours now have a couple mechanisms for better heel hold, but they seemed too wide and soft for me. 

I imagine size 5 makes things a big tricky for you!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

To the OP & Rogue,.. I got a pair of the Remind boot liners for my old 32 ST Boas once the original liners packed out. They REALLY stiffened up a 3 year old pair of boots. 

The Remind liners are made of a much stiffer material than any of the oem liners in my boots. In fact,.. I just retired my 5 year old 32's, but I transferred the Reminds into the second pair of ST Boas. Not even gonna use the oem liners. 

Not sure how the liner or lacing works on the boots you're talking about,.. But it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

+1 ^ What he said.

I too have a pair of Remind Liners that I put into a pair of 5 year old Burtons and voila, my boots are perhaps better than new. It is something to consider if you really like your boots and it is the Liner that is the issue. Cannot say enough good stuff about the Remind Liners. They are outstanding!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Salomon Moxi. It's the women's Synapse. At a 5 you won't find any guys boots as that would be a 3.5. Moxi and Cadence are the stiffest I'm aware of or search for some 3-4 year old Burton Supremes or Salomon Optima.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Very few female riders are as interested and informed as you are. I suspect that even fewer actually "attack" their riding as hard as you appear to. Thus there is very little demand for stiffer boots for women. Just my :2cents:


I often wonder what boots all the boardercross girls ride. I'd reckon that they represent a whole group of customers requiring stiff responsive boots... Do they have special custom fit boots? 

To find stiff women's boots already is a quest but at least one has 2-5 models to choose from and one of them is likely to fit ones foot; but if you then enter the field of women's touring boots? Even for guys the selection is very small. For girls? Zero selection. Either the XV fits or you're doomed to use your resort boots; or simply switch to ski touring. I've lost _all_ female former snowboarding friends to touring skis. 
Really hope that the rising interest into splitboards will change this in future.

Only thing I can recommend to all the girls out there with similar interests : go to demos, talk to the reps, tell them about your interests. Write to the manufacterers, show them that there might be a market. Get your girlfriends to do the same. If enough requests get to them? They may come up with modifications or even new models. It'll be a slow process, sure, but each progress has a starting point... 

Each time I see pics of a mini shredder posted in the forum, hear a dad rave abt how he got his daughter into snowboarding and how she loves to ride? I'm super stoked cos a bigger market of female riders will hopefully lead to more gear selection.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm big on the stiff booties thing too.

And I've ridden chic booties before as well.
Haha oh yeah, ridden lots of booties>

I grabbed a pair of FLOW Hylites, after hearing Argo talk about how stiff his pair of FLOW boots were.

And that they stayed stiff & didn't get all sloppy.

When a big goon, who rides 100 plus days a year, says he rode that much, being that big & they stay stiff.

I go & find those booties, that's exactly what I did.
Had to drive to whistler to get em.

Phew lucky they fit, the craigslist add said they were 9's.
When I got there they were 9.5's.
Fuck even the 9.5's were almost too tight.

These weren't even the stiffest model, the talons are.
The Hylites though were the stiffest boots I've had though.

They didn't get sloppy, they're still super tight & true to what Argo said, they stayed stiff.

Love em, but I broke one. 
After a boot a ten hour day, when I got back to my car, the snow was past the wheel wells & I was @ the very end of the row, closest to the wall.

For ten hours people had been driving over the snow, but not in my corner spot.
Kicking all the snow away, I accidentally kicked my bumper with the side boa knob.

Busted it tight off, not pretty like. 
It shattered the plastic housing holding the whole kit & kabootle off.

Gawd dammit, the best boots I've ever had.


Not sure if FLOW makes stiff chic booties?
But even if they're not labeled as such, I have a feeling they might have a stiff pair?

Actually I think I seen a brand new pair on craigslist a couple weeks ago, no idea the size though?

Good luck. I'll have a look & see if I can find em.


TT


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Just keep in mind that women's calves are actually wider closer to the ankle than men's. Women's calves are attached to a lower point on the leg. I know because I bought men's ski boots once and they were just too tight on the calves.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow so much response!!

Salomon Moxie- Sizing for Salomon makes a US5 too big, they have gotten larger over the years 

Ride Candence- Agreed they are a solid boot, but for me there was a lot of play in the toe box, perhaps suited to someone a little wider, but it was in my top 2 when i got the K2s.

Thirtytwo TM-2- The heel is sooo good but they rep says they wouldnt put that boot on my due to narrow foot/higher (but not super high) arch

Burton Supreme- I tried briefly but maybe I didnt do them up tight enough as i had a fair bit of side/side movement. Rep recommended as per notes on 32.

@Rogue- You said the 32 felt tighter in toe than Burton? (at least first impressions) So does that mean the 32 pack out?

Ive never heard of Remind liners! They ounds good! Price point? - wait they are insoles or liners??

@neni, did you buy your Deelux online or in store? curious to know how you knew about them, ive never heard of them!

I agree I wish the boa for K2 had seperate upper and lower boa, I do really like the liner being boa.


The guy in the store today said VANS were doing a stiffer boot next season, as they are a narrow fit. Now is sale time however! See how it goes.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Remind Medics significantly improved my heel/toe responsiveness. I had about 20 days in my boots, put in the liners and they felt brand new again. The fit was perfect. 

I've heard 32 pack out pretty good but the same size in 32s my toes were just squished too much and my feet were going numb/tingling. Absolutely zero heel lift though ! 

I have a narrow ankle & foot. 32 seemed shorter & wider for me. Burton has worse heel hold, but better length in the toes and width. Even after 45 days, being in the right size, I still have to shove my foot in the boot, so they've held up really well imo. 

I wasn't impressed with the Supreme. I still wish the 32 had fit, even the Sessions felt really good. But Felix 2016s have been good to me too.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Remind Medics significantly improved my heel/toe responsiveness. I had about 20 days in my boots, put in the liners and they felt brand new again. The fit was perfect.
> 
> I have a narrow ankle & foot. 32 seemed shorter & wider for me. Burton has worse heel hold, but better length in the toes and width. Even after 45 days, being in the right size, I still have to shove my foot in the boot, so they've held up really well imo.
> 
> I wasn't impressed with the Supreme. I still wish the 32 had fit, even the Sessions felt really good. But Felix 2016s have been good to me too.



Oh nice!! i was wondering how the Sessions were! Thanks for that! I know they are a bit softer but i like the idea of boa and trad lace.

No where sells the Felix here sadly!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Remind's primary product line is insoles. They have several different styles. But,.. they also make an aftermarket boot liner.

These are not the soft squishy liners you find in the 32 ST's. They are a stiffer material and IF they work with the lacing system of your boots, They should significantly stiffen the boots you have.

Here's a link: *Remind*

You are not going to get "Deluxe" stiffness using them, but they _will_ change the way your boots feel!

Granted, they are not particularly inexpensive. However, they added years of additional use to my boots when I otherwise would have had to spend more $$ to purchase new ones!

IIR,.. I spoke with the guys @ Remind before I purchased mine as I was concerned about spending that much $$ for liners, and I was assured that if I did not heat mold or ride them they would be returnable if I didn't like the way they fit!


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Digging this one out from the grave.

In the end i got the next season k2 contours as they were on sale but had to get rid of them pretty much immediately as they were not as stiff and packed out.

I DID get the TM-TWOs and LOVED them (thanks guys the fit is a big change from their old cut which was really really wide) although i had to get them a touch smaller as to have the rest fit in the long run. 
I have now worn these out soft and am again on the hunt for the stiff boot.

Thirtytwo don't make this boot anymore - its called the TM XLT. Anyone have these!??

They also make a Jones backcountry boot.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you ever tried DC Mora? I got a pair of them this season and so far really dig them.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

neni said:


> Have you ever tried DC Mora? I got a pair of them this season and so far really dig them.


No I haven't! they look like a very similar cut to the old K2s (comfy). Price point is good too


----------

